# The Glasshouse Treasures



## Lusker (Feb 20, 2012)

Some eccentric colletor been stashing cars all over this old farm. So many Classic cars left to rot.
The sun came out today so i had to look at this places ive had my eyes on for some time... 

Enjoy

1





2




3




4




5




6




7


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 20, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## tattooed (Feb 20, 2012)

F*****g awesome! Those cars are soooooo cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2012)

Treasures indeed! Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing cars,what a waste!


----------



## maximus (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow what a fantastic find!!!!!

Thanks for sharing,I'd love to discover something like this


----------



## LostBoy (Feb 20, 2012)

Great find !..... any more pics ?


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice find, but could do with more pics mate..


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Now that's my kind of heaven. Let me at 'em!!!
Oh if I could wave a restoration wand over those....... (daydream drooling)


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome, so want to wander round there, pity to see them rusting though 
More piccies please?? 

-RR


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 28, 2012)

More, more!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Loving the retro instamatic look!


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 28, 2012)

Loving it!


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 29, 2012)

Lovely, Lovely, Lovely!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 29, 2012)

What a waste to see such stunning cars left to rot! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

